# "TRON" Army Ideas (roughly 1.5k - 2k)



## Otep

Ok, heres what i have in mind...

convert/paint up necrons, SM or IG (if you think it fits the theme more)

but, before i go spend happy, i want to get a sound army list as my shopping list  and i dont get paid for another week so i dont really have access to a codex :x

i was thinking about 4 full units of what ever basic troop to start... possibly a few "light cycles" if i go necron or SM

help me?

side note: i have SOME necron experiance, being as they were my first army ^^; but no models because of my demonic kitty who thought they looked like toys


----------



## Maxwell256

i would almost believe that SMs would go with a Tron theme better, they have cycle models which no other army does. You could use land raiders for tanks... I think the army choices presented in the SM army lists would fit this theme better than any other. 
But that is my opinion

MaxWell


----------



## dvaston

Thats a very cool idea. Very retro.

It might be a challenge to pull of the fluro colors when painting though.

Agreed the space marine bikes could look like light cycles if properly modded.

But what about weapons?

Unless you count the FPS game Tron 2.0, the weapons in Tron are supposed to be those frisbee disc things.

That would look kind of weird replacing all the bolters in a Space marine squad with frisbees.

Ultimate Frisbee in power armour anyone? 

Or perhaps you can only just make the grenades look like the frisbees. I remember the game Tiberian Sun had troops who used disc like grenades.

I think predators or leman russes or Baneblades would look more like the tanks from tron. The land raider is missing the big (fluro red colored) overhead cannon on the top.


----------



## Otep

i kind of thought Sm's would be the best too ^^ the guy i saw pull off necTRON's gave a quick painting tutorial so that isnt too hard



> Step 1: Undercoat the sprues white
> Step 2: Make rubble scenic bases, undercoat black
> Step 3: Paint bases and assemble white necrons on bases
> Step 4: 2 light washes of the squad's colour over the white
> Step 5: paint main armour sections black
> Step 6: highlight first with a 50/50 mix of white and the colour, then with pure white


the weapons, i'd probally leave along but i do dig the grenade-frisbee idea :mrgreen:

"NecTROn warrior"

"NecTRON Scarabs"


----------



## Nightbringer416

thats pretty awesome but i think that necrons might be too skinny for tron and space marines too big. have you checked out some IG storm troopers to see if it fits the tron world. i dig the paint scheme, alot of work to pull it off well though, that guy came pretty close.


----------



## Otep

can IG take SM allies? because i sort of thought the IG looked like the standard people (close as i can find) but they dont have the TRON "centerfold"...

the lightcycle

Also, if you poor unfortinate people have never seen tron, heres a better artist's view of tron.... not entirely accurate but it gets the point across

Cartoon of TRON


----------



## TheKingElessar

Dire Avengers? If you could fit wheels on jetbikes it could work...though obv tanks are still an issue, but shuriken are discs, and I've painted some with a slightly Tron feel myself, I'll try and upload some pics, though they aren't finished...I haven't seen it in too long, think I'll get it on DVD next week :grin:


----------



## the-ad-man

http://www.cold-moon.com/40k/Miniatures/Mortant7th/InProgress/NewBikes (2).JPG

i cant believe nobody has suggested these bikes for the ig. rough riders man. i forget where you get these bikes from but you can order alot and they are fairly cheap. 

slight mods for a more tron look but a superb base there none the less 

hope helps


----------



## the-ad-man

ffs. 3 seconds more searching and i found it haha

http://shop.ramshacklegames.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=151


£2.00 is not too shabby at all as well


----------

